# What are some popular NZ retailers?



## MrsRose

Wondering if I can get some input from those of you who live in New Zealand regarding retailers there. 

I'm looking into the quality and cost of electronics, clothing, and home appliances, etc...

What are some of the more popular brands and retailers in NZ for things like food processors, juicers, blenders, and other kitchen appliances? And the same for TVs, DVD players, vacuums, and other household items? 

I'd like to find the names of popular NZ retailers so I can visit their websites and browse products and prices. 

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz

MrsRose said:


> Wondering if I can get some input from those of you who live in New Zealand regarding retailers there.
> 
> I'm looking into the quality and cost of electronics, clothing, and home appliances, etc...
> 
> What are some of the more popular brands and retailers in NZ for things like food processors, juicers, blenders, and other kitchen appliances? And the same for TVs, DVD players, vacuums, and other household items?
> 
> I'd like to find the names of popular NZ retailers so I can visit their websites and browse products and prices.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello again MrsRose,

Just have a look at the following sites :-
Briscoes
Noel Leeming
Harvey Norman
Bond and Bond
Jb hifi
Dick Smith

All dot co dot nz me thinks


----------



## escapedtonz

MrsRose said:


> Wondering if I can get some input from those of you who live in New Zealand regarding retailers there.
> 
> I'm looking into the quality and cost of electronics, clothing, and home appliances, etc...
> 
> What are some of the more popular brands and retailers in NZ for things like food processors, juicers, blenders, and other kitchen appliances? And the same for TVs, DVD players, vacuums, and other household items?
> 
> I'd like to find the names of popular NZ retailers so I can visit their websites and browse products and prices.
> 
> Thanks.


Oops forgot the clothing.
We've found high street stuff very expensive. Maybe google shopping centres to find the retailers in them for the high street clothing. Try the Westfield Queensgate Centre in Lower Hutt Wellington or North City in Porirua.
There are budget stores if you look, like the Warehouse or K Mart. They do everything and a lot cheaper but it's decent stuff.

Cheers


----------



## bdl123

There are sales on pretty much all the time in one form or another. 
As for clothes...there aren't many 'high street chain stores' like River Island, Dorothy Perkins, M&S etc but there are places that sell reasonably priced decent clothes...Postie is a main one but like I say, sales are very frequent, even in the boutique kind of clothes shops. It's also worth noting that you can order from 'next.com' and it's free delivery. So far I've found it like everywhere really...there are bargains out there, there are some things really expensive...you just have to shop around...literally!! I've just ordered the '50 Shades' Trilogy off Amazon for £28 & then saw in Whitcoulls (high st book store) it would have cost me $60...not much difference & I have to wait 3 weeks for Amazon delivery!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Song_Si

for books, dvds, I'd spend a little time comparing prices, even_ amazon uk_ v _amazon usa_ can be quite different; also within nz _fishpond_ is worth checking - free postage too

but buying dvds becoming a thing of the past with online/downloads; maybe books too?


----------



## Song_Si

for some items, big savings; I had a 2005 Triumph motorbike, priced some extra fibreglass bodywork at NZ$899 from the NZ distributor. Direct from the UK distributor - 199 pounds, even with freight costs was about half; and bizarrely, they offered faster delivery than the NZ place did - can only guess they too were ordering from UK as not in stock. Expected to get GST added (12.5% at that time) but came straight through, under 7 days, no extra costs.


----------



## mturnbull

An unwritten rule here is never buy anything at full price from Briscoes as it is likely to be on sale within a month. NB: Briscoes cover pretty much everything you need for the home.

I've found books pretty expensive compared to back home (UK). K-Mart is pretty good for cheap clothing, Farmers are a bit more up-market and they also do home applicances.


----------



## Song_Si

^ agree re Briscoes - though I'd suggest two weeks not a month I think they just rotate all their stock as 'on sale', or 'not on sale yet'!

just looked at this site - salefinder - you can choose category eg appliances and it gives links to major stores that currently have sales 

may be useful for people considering what/what not to bring by making price comparisons

the left-hand column of their home pages lists most of the major department stores. Been showing (shocking!) my partner the prices - we recently bought a new refrigerator in a sale at Tescos for 5900 baht - about NZ$240. Panasonic, same price range as Samsung, Mitsubishi etc.


----------



## G-Mo

Books, movies & music I get digitally from iTunes, iBookstore, Kindle Store, etc... and use on my iPhone, iPad, computer and Apple TV. I have accounts in Canada, US, UK and NZ.

For cheaper department stores, check out The Warehouse (where everyone gets a bargain), which I equate to a kiwi Walmart, and Farmers (the first dollar I ever spent in NZ I spent in Farmers, buying a pair of swimming trunks!).


----------



## Song_Si

^ go past the junk aisle and they do have known brands eg:
Navman GPS, Nikon cameras, iPods, iPads, Seagate hard-drives, Motorola Nokia Samsung mobile phones, PlayStation and X-Box
my reluctance to buy there would be based on the absence of after-sales support, though this could equally apply to most department stores.


----------



## G-Mo

scottjames84 said:


> The warehouse is more like the Dollar tree in the US or Canada; do not shop at the warehouse if you need something that will last more than 5 minutes lol.


That's nonsense! I'm wearing a shirt today I bought at The Warehouse 5+ years ago and wear regularly.

The Wasehouse has good and bad, it's up to the buyer to be their own price/quality assessor.

Pumpkin Patch is a little pricey but has good kids stuff.


----------



## Weta

We're just so far at the back of the queue with regards to online shopping its not even funny. Most retailers rely on paper based flyers, junk mail and catalogues to sell there wares. Can you seriously imagine any large retailers or Department stores in 2012 that does not offer online sales. Farmers would have to be the flagship store of most malls and high streets.

Farmers

Its all pretty lame and I can only think of one clothing store that is a serious contender for internet browsing: Women's Fashion & Clothing - EziBuy Women's Clothing New Zealand but even they remind me of the mail order catalogues of the 70s and 80s. The quality of fabrics and look of the products never quite matches up to what you expected from the picture.


----------



## anski

Since I have returned to NZ last September sales are constant. I know make a point of never buying unless it's on sale,

Briscoes had 60% off a lot of stock this week, I bought pillows, sheets, towels, saucepans all 60% & genuine as I had been watching prices. Godfreys are selling vacuum cleaner 50%

For clothing i like www.ezibuy,co,nz cater for all ages, body types & sizes


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Kia ora

We have been in NZ for 10 months now and our observation is that there is always a sale on! If it's not Christmas, Boxing Day, New Year, Queens Birthday and even a Shortest Day sale. Another is a Clear Out Sale?

What we have found is that you get what you pay for and cheap is not always the better option. Don't rush in, because what you want will be on sale in a short while.
Sometimes you waste more time trying to save a dollar. You won't become a Kiwi until you stop comparing prices between countries before you purchase anything.

On the whole, do you want to support your new country or your old? 

We have got to the point that we now think in dollars and not pounds and that the only comparison that we make now is between stores. Should we not be supporting NZ trade where ever possible?


----------



## Weta

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Should we not be supporting NZ trade where ever possible?


A good deal of them are Australian owned and if they can't get with the program and move with the times, then really they don't deserve our support. Most households only have a finite number of dollars and struggle to stay afloat. Whitcoulls recently got a taste of that medicine and proven that they really do have to keep up with the global Jones's if they want to stay in business.

Are we really that gullible to believe these sales are real and that they can afford to offer everything at 50% off every other week. Farmers china department has either a red dot sale, buy one get one free or 50% off sale every week without fail. They are selling the same stuff that they always sell, it is not the old stock, nor the end of range gear and it's certainly not to clear the way to bring in new styles. It's the exact same plates and cups they have been selling for many years. So why don't they just reprice them to the price that they would ideally like to sell them for? Because they really do think we all came down in the last shower or that we are stupid.

How far behind are we? Only one supermarket offers online shopping. 

Online Supermarket: Online Grocery Shopping & Free Recipes at countdown.co.nz


----------



## Song_Si

> Only one supermarket offers online shopping.


Foodtown and Woolworths abandoned online shopping - because the customers didn't want it. Simple business decision - a matter of supply and (no) demand.


----------



## Weta

Song_Si said:


> Foodtown and Woolworths abandoned online shopping - because the customers didn't want it. Simple business decision - a matter of supply and (no) demand.


No they did not, they are all one and the same and made a business decision to downgrade to the lowest common denominator and rebrand everything as Countdown.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

scottjames84 said:


> So we should just let them rip us off? because that is what is happening.
> I refuse to buy things local that I can get way cheaper online; until kiwi retailers start lowering their prices I will not be buying from them.


No, I'm not saying that. Isn't it the world over that this is the situation? There are always going to be greedy people, but also there are going to be those that want something for nothing.

I think that there are a lot of things that we take for granted today that used to be a luxury 20 years ago. We have been careful with what we have bought since we have been here and have managed to get everything we need. 

Fuel is cheaper here than the UK, so are the house rates, we were paying nearly 4 times as much rates there as we are here. Electric and Gas were due to go up 15% when we left.

We came here to fit in, contribute (I hope we are doing that) and be happy.


----------



## carosapien

scottjames84 said:


> So we should just let them rip us off? because that is what is happening.
> I refuse to buy things local that I can get way cheaper online; until kiwi retailers start lowering their prices I will not be buying from them.


Where would we be without online sales huh? I've been using Amazon, Ebay and book depository for years, don't see why I should be giving away any more money than I have to. I also like to buy quality products.

The old slogan for the Warehouse jingle is "The Warehouse, the Warehouse where everything's open and broken"


----------



## bajamsw

scottjames84 said:


> For clothing it is cheaper the import from Amazon.com or other US retailers than it is to buy from stores in NZ; same with books and dvds etc even with the price of shipping.


 Ditto, especially if you buy on sale (or ebay US). We love it here and are now permanent residents but for quality at decent prices we still get from sales in US. 

Carefully structure your orders to combine items making shipping cost lower per item AND calculate customs to keep duty under NZ$60. NZ waives duty if under $60.
For books, get a Kindle but get it elsewhere. Here they are between NZ$229 and NZ$329. For one priced at US$139 in US, you can get the same on ebayUS for about US$100. You can get one directly from Amazon starting at US$79. With WiFi you can download books via USB though your computer to Kindle at way less cost. Books prices are very high here.

Best wishes for your plans to NZ. I hope you love it as much as we do.


----------



## Guest

Try Pak n Save a no frills shop. Plus the Op Shops that are popping up
all over the place, similar to our Charity Shops but a tad dearer.


----------



## Song_Si

a note on _Amazon_ etc, this article from April this year - I didn't know of the $400 threshold on most online/import goods. 



> *NZ Post to assess GST for overseas website shoppers*
> Kiwis' love of retail websites such as amazon.com means increasing amounts of goods bought online are coming across the border.
> 
> Most items bought on overseas websites can be imported free of charges if they are valued at less than $400, including freight and insurance costs.
> 
> ***
> 
> The New Zealand Retailers Association has been calling for all items bought on overseas websites to be subject to GST, which the industry group says would result in a more level playing field for local businesses.
> 
> About 34 per cent, or $910 million, of Kiwis' online purchases are thought to have been made on overseas websites last year.
> 
> more


----------



## carosapien

Note how it says "valued", i.e. what customs thinks the product is worth and not what you paid for it. 

Therefore they will apply the NZ retail price to an item which, along with the P&P costs, may take it over $400.


----------



## carosapien

I was reading about this expat chap called Rob Clubley who was writing about calculating duty on internet shopping. 

He was saying "Apparently they're about to reduce the threshold for paying duty from over $400 to $60 and will be charging duty based on NZ list price, not what you paid for the goods.

They can also open the package to look at the goods and assign what they think the correct value is to the goods then charge you duty on that."

He ordered about 500 pounds worth of secondhand car parts. He said he was charged the GST and duty on the postage as well as the goods value too. Postage was 130 pounds. 

If the parts were new they'd be worth about 1,100 pounds. NZ new price would be over $3,000. 

He was charged $201 in GST and duty and a $60 MAF inspection fee.


----------



## Song_Si

This is from NZ Consumer magazine/website June 2010, and gives some examples of when duty is/not payable.

This is 'news' to me, in earlier days in my exp they rarely bothered with Amazon etc packages, only got 'caught' once over some textbooks and had to pay, but even then big savings made. Reading this, and the example given at the end, if I'd split the order could likely have avoided any duty/tax by keeping it under $50 GST per package, however that may have been offset by paying more for freight for each package. Tricky business!




> Do you buy goods from overseas?
> 
> Maybe you use online stores to shop for consumer items like books, jewellery, clothes, and toys? If the stores you shop at are overseas based you are most likely importing the goods.
> 
> From July 2010, the New Zealand Customs Service will begin applying an import transaction fee (ITF) of $24.75 ($22 plus GST) to a range of personal imports that attract GST and import duty.
> 
> Generally the ITF will apply to goods valued over $400 but at times packages valued at less than $400 will attract the fee.
> 
> The fee will apply to all import items such as jewellery, clothing and electrical appliances.
> 
> A MAF Biosecurity system entry levy (BSEL) of $12.50 (including GST) will also be charged whenever an ITF is applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: In the first example, of a shipment of toys valued at $380 with freight cost of $19, the total value for estimating GST is $399 as no duty is payable (these items are duty free into New Zealand). However, even though no duty is payable, all imports into New Zealand are liable for GST. The GST that would be payable is $49.88. Under the Customs and Excise Act, if the duty and GST to be paid is less than $50, it is not collected.
> 
> Example: .... wonders if, when she buys a book valued at $30, will she need to pay the Import Transaction Fee? The answer is no. However, if she buys 15 books, totaling a value plus freight such that the liable duty and GST will exceed $50, and which arrive in a single shipment, then she will need to pay the duty/GST and the Import Transaction Fee, and the Biosecurity Systems Entry Levy.
> 
> This charge will apply to CD/DVD purchases – if the consignment is liable to pay duty and GST, collectively, of more than $50.


More info at NZ Customs site for Private imports by post or courier as laws may change suggest this site for latest/current conditions.


----------



## anski

Sometimes buying in NZ can be cheaper & a lot less stress & hassle.

I shop around & watch for genuine mark downs on items I want. 

I know for a fact if you are in the market for a piece of jewellery with an investment quality diamond then you are better off buying locally, there is an established jeweller in Auckland that advertises loose diamonds online & it is cheaper buying from this business than from overseas online websites. Furthermore this Auckland online business has a bricks & mortar address which you can visit.

If you buy anything overseas you have to add on shipping, GST etc. 

Also spending money within NZ, helps the local economy & creates jobs.

Sending money overseas to buy goods is not helping NZ grow, if you want to live & continue to earn an income in NZ I believe you should support it by buying locally.


----------



## pookienuffnuff

Thats fine if you live in Auckland. We in the south often do not have the luxury of having a shop that sells what we want, nor competition to keep prices fair (cars down here are about double Ack prices) nor do we know where to buy online from Auckland shops.


----------



## topcat83

pookienuffnuff said:


> Thats fine if you live in Auckland. We in the south often do not have the luxury of having a shop that sells what we want, nor competition to keep prices fair (cars down here are about double Ack prices) nor do we know where to buy online from Auckland shops.


Good point. An 'online directory' would be very useful.
Now there's a business idea. I bags the copyright


----------

